# Hospice/Respite



## pfeldner (May 21, 2008)

The Hospital is requiring an Admission H&P for Hospice patients admitted for Respite care. Can the physician report this service with E/M codes 99221-99223?

Would this be different because it is respite care, not acute care? Does anyone know if there is a problem getting Hospice to cover this service?


----------

